# Drywall soundproofing



## crimsonhart (Jan 18, 2021)

What would everyone recommend for a home theatre room? Is the soundproofing difference really that much more significant between 1/2" and 1/4" drywall - enough to justify the cost?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

for a theater room I use 2 layers of 5/8 drywall and channel plus rockwool insulation. I just did a Florida condo where we went in and removed all ceiling drywall. it was never insulated. put in rockwool insulation. sound clips. hat channel and 2 layers of 5/8.....homeowners are very pleased. it was a middle unit with people living above and below. now its absolutely QUIET.....600 sq ft 1 BR condo I charged 14.000 and walked away happy


----------



## crimsonhart (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow, that's a lot of drywall! That's awesome, though, to have such amazing soundproofing, especially in such close quarters. Thanks nbriley.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

crimsonhart said:


> What would everyone recommend for a home theatre room? Is the soundproofing difference really that much more significant between 1/2" and 1/4" drywall - enough to justify the cost?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve


I'd go with 5/8 and some insulation in walls and ceiling


----------



## galeforce (Feb 29, 2016)

if price is not object we use acuistiblok over studs on one side, then 5/8 drywall or 2 layers of 5/8. we stagger our studs so that the two sides are disconnected... especially if using metal studs .... fil the cavity with insulation... and 5/8 rock on the other side.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

When done properly two layers of 5/8 is worth the time and expense along with good insulation, hat channel helps but I've done it with and without, depends on whats above the theater room


----------



## 45dB (Jan 28, 2021)

nbriley said:


> for a theater room I use 2 layers of 5/8 drywall and channel plus rockwool insulation. I just did a Florida condo where we went in and removed all ceiling drywall. it was never insulated. put in rockwool insulation. sound clips. hat channel and 2 layers of 5/8.....homeowners are very pleased. it was a middle unit with people living above and below. now its absolutely QUIET.....600 sq ft 1 BR condo I charged 14.000 and walked away happy


This is an excellent solution! It might be improved a little by holding back the edges and inserting backer rod and a thin, resilient bead of ASTM acoustic sealant all around the perimeter. 

This is isolation clips and hat channel, NOT Resilient Channel....


----------



## 45dB (Jan 28, 2021)

45dB said:


> ...


----------

